# How do female determine the size of penis by his overall appearance



## IndianApple

Hello,

There was a debate between me and my friend. So would like to ask How do females determine the size of penis by his overall appearance ?

She said the size of his palm determine the size of a male penis. Is it true ? Am a male but mine is bigger than my palm. Any suggestions ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Celtic

It's in the way he walks (or limps)...

Also if he wears skinny jeans!


----------



## 269370

IndianApple said:


> Hello,
> 
> There was a debate between me and my friend. So would like to ask How do females determine the size of penis by his overall appearance ?
> 
> She said the size of his palm determine the size of a male penis. Is it true ? Am a male but mine is bigger than my palm. Any suggestions ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Use both palms?


----------



## Vinnydee

Taller men tend to have longer penises since everything about them is larger than normal. Other than that, it is a crap shoot. I have showered with hundreds of men while showering after a sporting event or in the military. Plus I have been to nude beaches and groups sex gatherings. The only way to tell is if you see a big bulge in his pants. I have seen bodybuilders with a small penis and short guys with large ones. At one time I was 6' 117 lbs, with a 7" penis which looked even bigger on my skinny frame. No way to tell by physical appearances except for very tall guys where odds are in your favor that they have larger than average penises.


----------



## ConanHub

IndianApple said:


> Hello,
> 
> There was a debate between me and my friend. So would like to ask How do females determine the size of penis by his overall appearance ?
> 
> She said the size of his palm determine the size of a male penis. Is it true ? Am a male but mine is bigger than my palm. Any suggestions ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There really isn't much of anything to go on.

You have a little better chance at a very tall man having a proportional penis but even that isn't accurate.

Example: I'm 5'10" with a medium build, I'm on the large side (above what is considered average) but not super big. I had a friend in highschool that was maybe 5'6" with a small build, very small hands and feet who had a nine inch anomaly. The thing was very big! There was also the biggest jock in our school. He was 6'4" with big hands and feet. He was smaller than even an average penis. He got the nickname "tiny" after I slept with a former girlfriend of his and she blabbed.

I have known nerds with monsters and jocks with Vienna sausages and everything in between and there is really no way to tell from just looking at them.

You would almost need a genetic blueprint to even get that information without seeing the male in question naked and aroused.


----------



## manwithnoname

IndianApple said:


> Hello,
> 
> There was a debate between me and my friend. So would like to ask *How do females determine the size of penis* by his overall appearance ?
> 
> She said the size of his palm determine the size of a male penis. Is it true ? Am a male but mine is bigger than my palm. Any suggestions ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They look at it when his clothes are off.


----------



## arbitrator

IndianApple said:


> Hello,
> 
> There was a debate between me and my friend. So would like to ask How do females determine the size of penis by his overall appearance ?
> 
> She said the size of his palm determine the size of a male penis. Is it true ? Am a male but mine is bigger than my palm. Any suggestions ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*Only by one verifiable way!

By simply pulling their drawers down!*


----------



## MrsHolland

You men are a funny lot.

OK IME there is NO correlation between a mans shoes size, height, palm or whatever other measuring body part you choose to use and his penis size. Been with short guys with big d.icks and been with tall guys with not so big ones. 

One thing is for sure, the ones that think they have the best d.ick in the world are usually the worst lovers of all.


----------



## 269370

MrsHolland said:


> You men are a funny lot.
> 
> 
> 
> OK IME there is NO correlation between a mans shoes size, height, palm or whatever other measuring body part you choose to use and his penis size. Been with short guys with big d.icks and been with tall guys with not so big ones.
> 
> 
> 
> One thing is for sure, the ones that think they have the best d.ick in the world are usually the worst lovers of all.




My **** is the worst. Keeps getting stuck in my shoes.
What about shapes? Surely there's a correlation between  (nose) shapes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## She'sStillGotIt

I don't even understand what the 'palm' theory is - is that an assumption that the bigger the hands, the bigger the penis?

I have always believed that big hands and/or big feet meant a bigger penis, but I've been surprised a couple of times at how untrue that theory can actually be. :grin2:


----------



## MJJEAN

Women can look at men and make a fun guess based on his hands, feet, height, or the appearance of a bulge in the front of his pants. The only way to know for sure, though, is to either see or touch the mans aroused penis.


----------



## Spicy

It is awesome though when the guy you are crazy about has never commented on his junk or bragged about it, and then when you get to experience it, you are like "Dannnnngggggg how could you not?!?" LOL >


----------



## 23cm

You know about men with big feet, right?

(They wear big shoes.)

No way to tell **** size by just looking at a typically street clothed male. Case in point, current hot stud in porn land is 5'7" and skinny. He lugs around a girthy 12" monster. Damned thing has its own zip code.


----------



## Yeswecan

Big hands or feet mean big gloves or shoes.


----------



## FeministInPink

MrsHolland said:


> You men are a funny lot.
> 
> OK IME there is NO correlation between a mans shoes size, height, palm or whatever other measuring body part you choose to use and his penis size. Been with short guys with big d.icks and been with tall guys with not so big ones.
> 
> One thing is for sure, the ones that think they have the best d.ick in the world are usually the worst lovers of all.


I totally agree with all this. Yes. QFT.


----------



## FeministInPink

Spicy said:


> It is awesome though when the guy you are crazy about has never commented on his junk or bragged about it, and then when you get to experience it, you are like "Dannnnngggggg how could you not?!?" LOL >


I dated a guy like that. Never mentioned size until we were doing the deed, and then I was like, "Oh, boy, am I in trouble. I hope you brought lube, cause I'm gonna need it." Thankfully, he took his time getting me worked up so I could handle it.


----------



## IndianApple

Hello all

I guess i've framed the question incorrectly.

Firstly sorry to reply late.

Its basically "From the tip of the middle finger to the base of your palm approximately"...

I would appreciate if u do this test and reply truthfully

I'm solely talking about the length and not width.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23cm

FeministInPink said:


> I dated a guy like that. Never mentioned size until we were doing the deed, and then I was like, "Oh, boy, am I in trouble. I hope you brought lube, cause I'm gonna need it." Thankfully, he took his time getting me worked up so I could handle it.


I had a similar experience. Her response was "what the hell? What do you think you're going to do with that thing?" Just takes patience and a bit more time. Oh, and coconut oil. Don't leave home without it. >


----------



## alte Dame

When I was a student in Germany in the 70's, you could tell by the faded, worn penis outline in the skin-tight jeans that all the men wore. There was literally a white/blue faded area that told all you needed to know, good or bad.

That being said, I can say that I could never really tell outside of obvious things like the above. I will admit, though, that the guys with the biggest equipment in my dating life were tall and skinny/lanky. Just my experience .


----------



## 269370

IndianApple said:


> Hello all
> 
> I guess i've framed the question incorrectly.
> 
> Firstly sorry to reply late.
> 
> Its basically "From the tip of the middle finger to the base of your palm approximately"...
> 
> I would appreciate if u do this test and reply truthfully
> 
> I'm solely talking about the length and not width.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Is anyone having trouble twisting their palm upwards in a way so that it aligns with the ?
Or is it just me? 🤦🏻*♂🤷🏽*♂
Did you say to measure from elbow next if the size does not fit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twoofus

Some ladies believe there is an inverse relationship with the size of a guy's dangly bit and the size/flashiness of his car. However, since they seem to be drawn to guys with Ferrari's and the poor man's equivalent, Porsche, I assume they prefer tiddlers.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

Big hands, big feet... big ****.

Lets see,
I have big feet (size 13), especially for my overall size (just a hair shy of 6')

I have absolutely massive palms (and long fingers to boot). When I played varsity basketball in high school, I would always walk into opposing gyms palming a ball in each hand. 

As for the other? Well, let's just sat that little statement above is nothing more than a classic old wives tale.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

IndianApple said:


> Hello all
> 
> I guess i've framed the question incorrectly.
> 
> Firstly sorry to reply late.
> 
> Its basically *"From the tip of the middle finger to the base of your palm approximately"...
> 
> *I would appreciate if u do this test and reply truthfully
> 
> I'm solely talking about the length and not width.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tip of middle finger to base of palm: just shy of 9"

The other? If only! Hopelessly average. 

So your specific method is either badly inaccurate or I'm a serious outlier. 

A woman using that method on me would be either very disappointed :frown2: or possibly rather relieved :smthumbup: depending on her druthers.


----------



## Bananapeel

inmyprime said:


> My **** is the worst. Keeps getting stuck in my shoes.
> What about shapes? Surely there's a correlation between  (nose) shapes?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amateur. Just tuck it in your sock like the rest of us.


----------



## EleGirl

Just what we needed.. .another penis size thread.

I don't think most women ever even think about how to measure a guy's junk. Geez...

Are guys really all this hung up on the size of their penis and how it compares to other men?


----------



## Ikaika

EleGirl said:


> Just what we needed.. .another penis size thread.
> 
> I don't think most women ever even think about how to measure a guy's junk. Geez...
> 
> Are guys really all this hung up on the size of their penis and how it compares to other men?


Yes, men are generally insecure about this stuff and that is why **** sized threads (pun intended, as I will assume this thread will enlarge) are revealed every month or so. Yawn


----------



## 269370

EleGirl said:


> Just what we needed.. .another penis size thread.
> 
> I don't think most women ever even think about how to measure a guy's junk. Geez...
> 
> Are guys really all this hung up on the size of their penis and how it compares to other men?




Don’t know about hung up, but some are definitely hung...
Nothing determines our self worth more than what the little ruler is telling us. And also knowing that this is all women think about too! (not ). 
Every time we speak with a female, it’s obviously a given that all she can think about is “I wonder how majestic and irresistible his penis is”. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minimalME

The penis is always a delightful topic of conversation, but can't we at least start a fresh thread?


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

In regards to the palm. If he turns his hand over and his skin is black, chances are he is packing.


----------



## Andy1001

EleGirl said:


> Just what we needed.. .another penis size thread.
> 
> I don't think most women ever even think about how to measure a guy's junk. Geez...
> 
> Are guys really all this hung up on the size of their penis and how it compares to other men?


I was in a bar in Ireland one night and there was a black cat on the counter.A guy walked into the bar and said to the barman that his prick was longer than the cats tail.The barman said he didn’t believe it so they agreed on a fifty euro wager.
The barman measured the cats tail,it was fourteen inches and then the customer dropped his trousers and his **** was measured at seven inches.
The barman was reaching for the money when the customer told him to hang on.He then asked the barman how did he measure the cats tail.
“From his ass to the tip of his tail” was the barmans answer.
“Measure mine the same way “ said the customer.


----------



## 269370

EleGirl said:


> I don't think most women ever even think about how to measure a guy's junk. Geez...



For best results, you have to start from the anus, or the coccyx. Also measure in centimetres because it appears bigger that way. Also use a magnifying glass. 
And tweezers 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ursula

MrsHolland said:


> You men are a funny lot.
> 
> OK IME there is NO correlation between a mans shoes size, height, palm or whatever other measuring body part you choose to use and his penis size. Been with short guys with big d.icks and been with tall guys with not so big ones.
> 
> One thing is for sure, the ones that think they have the best d.ick in the world are usually the worst lovers of all.


I once was in a relationship with a man (years ago) who named his penis. Yeah, he was 36 and had a NAME for it: Sherman. He named it after the Sherman Tank because he thought he was really well-endowed. In reality, he was about 3" erect, and also had ED, so yeah, Sherman didn't really live up to his name...>


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

MJJEAN said:


> Women can look at men and make a fun guess based on his hands, feet, height, or the appearance of a bulge in the front of his pants. The only way to know for sure, though, is to either see or touch the mans aroused penis.


Whereas I'm not opposed to this method, wouldn't it require active consent?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

inmyprime said:


> Is anyone having trouble twisting their palm upwards in a way so that it aligns with the ?
> Or is it just me? 🤦🏻*♂🤷🏽*♂
> Did you say to measure from elbow next if the size does not fit?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know, wait a minute. 

Why are people looking at me funny😎😎😎?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

EleGirl said:


> Just what we needed.. .another penis size thread.
> 
> I don't think most women ever even think about how to measure a guy's junk. Geez...
> 
> Are guys really all this hung up on the size of their penis and how it compares to other men?


But this and similar topics are way entertaining to read!

It's great fun!

Men will always live a good **** thread, or joke, or any reason to say ****!!!


----------



## Faithful Wife

EleGirl said:


> Just what we needed.. .another penis size thread.
> 
> I don't think most women ever even think about how to measure a guy's junk. Geez...
> 
> Are guys really all this hung up on the size of their penis and how it compares to other men?


I do think about these things...but I’m not saying that’s a normal thing for women. I’m probably an outlier on this one.

Though I don’t think about the peen size of men who I’m never going to be intimate with. I only start wondering about a man’s size when I’m at the point of setting up a date with him. And even then I’m not thinking about it a lot until after the first date when I know whether or not there will be a second date. If there won’t be, his size is irrelevant.

If there will be a second date, I do start wondering, and I use some guessing techniques about his size. Some guys will just talk about it upfront so that makes it easier.

Guys I’ve been with tend to be pretty aware of how they measure up and are accepting of themselves. Like if they are smallish to average size, they comment about it in a casual way. Like “I know I’m not huge but I’m gonna get the job done for you, honey!” (and they did).

Or if they are bigger, they have been confident about it but not weird or arrogant on the topic.

Though I’m a frequent penis thread contributor, and have been labeled a size queen, the reality is that I don’t give a thought to any penis in the world except the one I’m intimate with. I think in that sense I’m pretty normal. Just a bit abnormal in how much I think about his peen in the early stages of dating. And the fact that I may run for the hills if I think it’s going to be a disappointment based on my early recon, whereas many women would not.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

inmyprime said:


> Don’t know about hung up, but some are definitely hung...
> Nothing determines our self worth more than what the little ruler is telling us. And also knowing that this is all women think about too! (not ).
> Every time we speak with a female, it’s obviously a given that all she can think about is “I wonder how majestic and irresistible his penis is”.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You mean they're not?

Can't be.


----------



## sokillme

Man you guys have seen a lot of ****s.

This thread is the very definition of "Mansplaning" (though I hate that term) the question was asked for women and a bunch of guys come on here and talk about their experiance's seeing a bunch of ****s. Weird.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

Well I've name him as well. That's Mr Pener. (Pee ner) and mg wife's vag is Mrs *****cat. Naming your junk doesn't mean you think its big. 

Btw, in terms of bulge, that doesn't mean anything either all the time. Some people look small flacid, and grow like the incredible Hulk when you excite them.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

inmyprime said:


> For best results, you have to start from the anus, or the coccyx. Also measure in centimetres because it appears bigger that way. Also use a magnifying glass.
> And tweezers
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't forget to measure in centimeters and report the number as inches.


----------



## Not

I actually have a theory on this and it’s held true in my limited experience which is 6. It’s the nose and no I’m not kidding. The more feminine the nose the smaller the ****. So ladies, look for a strong nose not only in size but in shape. Avoid the pug noses lol!


----------



## WorkingWife

IndianApple said:


> Hello,
> 
> There was a debate between me and my friend. So would like to ask How do females determine the size of penis by his overall appearance ?
> 
> She said the size of his palm determine the size of a male penis. Is it true ? Am a male but mine is bigger than my palm. Any suggestions ?


It never occurred to me that you could determine penis size by appearance (unless he's in a speedo and even then they say some men get much larger when erect than flaccid and others don't really change much, so there goes that theory). 

My only guess is that ethnicity might shift the size odds one way or another. Oh, and if he appears to be on steroids that could make it smaller.


----------



## EleGirl

Here you go.....


The Final Say Penis Measuring Kit - PHALLUMEASURE

:rofl:


----------



## EleGirl

Then again, I've met a lot of guys who are just big ****s.

Does that count?


----------



## EleGirl

Not said:


> I actually have a theory on this and it’s held true in my limited experience which is 6. It’s the nose and no I’m not kidding. The more feminine the nose the smaller the ****. So ladies, look for a strong nose not only in size but in shape. Avoid the pug noses lol!


Nope, the guy I dated with the most delicate nose had the biggest **** of any other one.


----------



## Buddy400

EleGirl said:


> Just what we needed.. .another penis size thread.
> 
> I don't think most women ever even think about how to measure a guy's junk. Geez...
> 
> Are guys really all this hung up on the size of their penis and how it compares to other men?


Well, *I* am not hung up on it. But I've been married for 28 years and am very unlikely to date again if my wife suddenly dies.

But, if I were in the dating market and I had reason to believe that the size of my penis was critical in determining whether or not I could sexually satisfy a significant number of women and I had a penis that was on the small side; then sure I would certainly be concerned about it.

The main issue is the possible failure to sexually satisfy. I don't know how often this actually happens (that penis size or shape actually prevents a woman from being sexually satisfied), but some woman have stated that it does. Given the fact that there's nothing a man can do about it, that could be a problem.

I don't know what might be equivalent for a woman. Men certainly have preferences in breast size, body type, etc. but I can't think of anything that would prevent a woman from sexually satisfying a man.

If I had to guess, I'd say that most women don't seem to care very much.


----------



## WorkingWife

MrsHolland said:


> You men are a funny lot.
> 
> OK IME there is NO correlation between a mans shoes size, height, palm or whatever other measuring body part you choose to use and his penis size. Been with short guys with big d.icks and been with tall guys with not so big ones.
> 
> One thing is for sure, the ones that think they have the best d.ick in the world are usually the worst lovers of all.


Another thing I've noticed is the guys who worry that they are small are usually above average in size. Or at the very least average.


----------



## 269370

EleGirl said:


> Nope, the guy I dated with the most delicate nose had the biggest **** of any other one.




Maybe he had a nose job? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorkingWife

Buddy400 said:


> I don't know what might be equivalent for a woman. Men certainly have preferences in breast size, body type, etc. but I can't think of anything that would prevent a woman from sexually satisfying a man.
> 
> If I had to guess, I'd say that most women don't seem to care very much.


Actually, I've talked to a few men who had trouble with getting sexually satisfied because the woman's vagina was too loose. I don't know if those women could do anything about that or not (kegels?).

I think you are right, most women don't care very much about size. Too big would be a much bigger concern than too small to me.


----------



## 269370

WorkingWife said:


> Actually, I've talked to a few men who had trouble with getting sexually satisfied because the woman's vagina was too loose. I don't know if those women could do anything about that or not (kegels?).
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are right, most women don't care very much about size. Too big would be a much bigger concern than too small to me.



Yeah, shouldn’t there be a thread on how to tell woman’s size of vajayjay?

I am pretty sure I’m able to tell from her face, whether a woman’s inner lips are bigger than her outer lips  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

EleGirl said:


> Just what we needed.. .another penis size thread.
> 
> I don't think most women ever even think about how to measure a guy's junk. Geez...
> 
> Are guys really all this hung up on the size of their penis and how it compares to other men?


Aren't women hung up on their breast sizes? How many tit jobs are perfomed each year?


----------



## Faithful Wife

Buddy400 said:


> I don't know what might be equivalent for a woman. Men certainly have preferences in breast size, body type, etc. but I can't think of anything that would prevent a woman from sexually satisfying a man.


I know that for many men, if she is overweight (the amount she is overweight being particular to each man's preferences) it could prevent him from being satisfied (ie: he can't get it up for her). 

For some men who have very particular boob preferences, a certain type of breasts could be such a turn off that it would prevent his arousal (ie: some men find certain size and shape boobies to be totally "ew").

And then there are some men for whom her insides matter more than her outsides, and she may be lovely outside but rancid inside, and in that case these men would not be able to get aroused by her at all.

In the case of specific boob preferences...the man may not know until they actually get somewhat intimate. Like she may appear to have what he prefers, but once the top comes off he finds there's something totally different there. Some men may just attempt to overcome this by not taking her shirt off the next time and trying to ignore what he knows is under there. But eventually, he won't be able to fake it anymore and will stop seeing her or stop wanting sex with her (while he fantasizes about the type of breasts he actually wants). I can kind of relate to this one, because although I LOVE boobs, there are some boobs that would actively turn me off if they were in my face for more than a minute or two.

With the peen size thing, yes, it is more about how actual PIV sex feels. While the above examples I'm giving are more of a visual thing that could turn a man off. But it works kind of the same, and there is certainly a visual aspect. For instance, a man could have a really decent sized one, but if there were certain features to it that I don't prefer, the visual of it may be more of a turn off than the size would be a turn on.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

Also because every guy on here is responding with their size being large, I'll be the first to tell you I'm a perfectly average 6 incher. Six inches from the floor that is...


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

Faithful Wife said:


> In the case of specific boob preferences...the man may not know until they actually get somewhat intimate. Like she may appear to have what he prefers, but once the top comes off he finds there's something totally different there. Some men may just attempt to overcome this by not taking her shirt off the next time and trying to ignore what he knows is under there. But eventually, he won't be able to fake it anymore and will stop seeing her or stop wanting sex with her (while he fantasizes about the type of breasts he actually wants). I can kind of relate to this one, because although I LOVE boobs, there are some boobs that would actively turn me off if they were in my face for more than a minute or two.
> 
> With the peen size thing, yes, it is more about how actual PIV sex feels. While the above examples I'm giving are more of a visual thing that could turn a man off. But it works kind of the same, and there is certainly a visual aspect. For instance, a man could have a really decent sized one, but if there were certain features to it that I don't prefer, the visual of it may be more of a turn off than the size would be a turn on.


Top paragraph, just turn her around and hit it from the back. Problem solved. At least for that evening anyway.

Bottom paragraph. Just push him on his back and climb on. Reverse even if you prefer that. Problem solved. At least for that evening anyway. 

I'm a problem solver.


----------



## Faithful Wife

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Faithful Wife said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the case of specific boob preferences...the man may not know until they actually get somewhat intimate. Like she may appear to have what he prefers, but once the top comes off he finds there's something totally different there. Some men may just attempt to overcome this by not taking her shirt off the next time and trying to ignore what he knows is under there. But eventually, he won't be able to fake it anymore and will stop seeing her or stop wanting sex with her (while he fantasizes about the type of breasts he actually wants). I can kind of relate to this one, because although I LOVE boobs, there are some boobs that would actively turn me off if they were in my face for more than a minute or two.
> 
> With the peen size thing, yes, it is more about how actual PIV sex feels. While the above examples I'm giving are more of a visual thing that could turn a man off. But it works kind of the same, and there is certainly a visual aspect. For instance, a man could have a really decent sized one, but if there were certain features to it that I don't prefer, the visual of it may be more of a turn off than the size would be a turn on.
> 
> 
> 
> Top paragraph, just turn her around and hit it from the back. Problem solved. At least for that evening anyway.
> 
> Bottom paragraph. Just push him on his back and climb on. Reverse even if you prefer that. Problem solved. At least for that evening anyway.
> 
> I'm a problem solver.
Click to expand...

There is no denying that many people just shut out the undesirable feature and go ahead with it, at least once. But coming back for more or getting into a relationship usually doesn’t happen.

Which to me, is a good thing. No one wants to be with someone who has to ignore the fact that you or some part of you turns them off. I wouldn’t want that if I was the turn off, and I wouldn’t do it to a man if he was a turn off to me. Exiting the potential relationship is kinder than pretending not to notice that thing about them that truly turns you off.

On the other hand, sticking around just because they do have something that highly turns me on, but otherwise I don’t like them as a person, I wouldn’t do that either. Just can’t. 

Though honestly I’ve not come into this situation because I’ve vetted them well by the time I am intimate with them. Turns offs will be passed by before that point.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

Faithful Wife said:


> There is no denying that many people just shut out the undesirable feature and go ahead with it, at least once. But coming back for more or getting into a relationship usually doesn’t happen.
> 
> Which to me, is a good thing. No one wants to be with someone who has to ignore the fact that you or some part of you turns them off. I wouldn’t want that if I was the turn off, and I wouldn’t do it to a man if he was a turn off to me. Exiting the potential relationship is kinder than pretending not to notice that thing about them that truly turns you off.
> 
> On the other hand, sticking around just because they do have something that highly turns me on, but otherwise I don’t like them as a person, I wouldn’t do that either. Just can’t.
> 
> Though honestly I’ve not come into this situation because I’ve vetted them well by the time I am intimate with them. Turns offs will be passed by before that point.


What if he pulls his meundies down and reveals something that resembles an umbrella thats been opened. Otherwise, hes the man of your dreams. Do you take him for the ride for just that one night anyway?


----------



## Betrayedone

Mine just gets angrier than most..............


----------



## Mr. Nail

very quickly, it's part of how they can tell when a guy is below their league.


----------



## farsidejunky

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

Mr. Nail said:


> very quickly, it's part of how they can tell when a guy is below their league.


Never met a woman that was out of my league. What does that look like?


----------



## WorkingWife

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Aren't women hung up on their breast sizes? How many tit jobs are perfomed each year?


In my case? Kind of. I'm pretty small. Though it's never gotten in the way of my getting laid... LOL. When I was younger I felt pretty self conscious about being "flat chested." Luckily for me, I have a REALLY nice ass when I exercise regularly and don't overeat. :wink2:


----------



## Buddy400

Faithful Wife said:


> I know that for many men, if she is overweight (the amount she is overweight being particular to each man's preferences) it could prevent him from being satisfied (ie: he can't get it up for her).
> 
> For some men who have very particular boob preferences, a certain type of breasts could be such a turn off that it would prevent his arousal (ie: some men find certain size and shape boobies to be totally "ew").
> 
> And then there are some men for whom her insides matter more than her outsides, and she may be lovely outside but rancid inside, and in that case these men would not be able to get aroused by her at all.
> 
> In the case of specific boob preferences...the man may not know until they actually get somewhat intimate. Like she may appear to have what he prefers, but once the top comes off he finds there's something totally different there. Some men may just attempt to overcome this by not taking her shirt off the next time and trying to ignore what he knows is under there. But eventually, he won't be able to fake it anymore and will stop seeing her or stop wanting sex with her (while he fantasizes about the type of breasts he actually wants). I can kind of relate to this one, because although I LOVE boobs, there are some boobs that would actively turn me off if they were in my face for more than a minute or two.
> 
> *With the peen size thing, yes, it is more about how actual PIV sex feels. While the above examples I'm giving are more of a visual thing that could turn a man off*. But it works kind of the same, and there is certainly a visual aspect. For instance, a man could have a really decent sized one, but if there were certain features to it that I don't prefer, the visual of it may be more of a turn off than the size would be a turn on.


I appreciate that you understand my point that "it's more about how actual PIV sex feels".

Physical or personality traits certainly do affect attraction. But, we're not talking aesthetics here. If a 3 inch penis was visually unappealing nut was every bit as capable of giving a woman the same feeling during PIV sex as a larger one, then it would be a better comparison. Now, if a man could only be sexually pleased by rubbing his penis between a woman's breasts and she was an A-cup, I think that would be more comparable. Even then, she could conceivably get a boob job (although I wouldn't recommend it).

WorkingWife has a more comparable situation here:



WorkingWife said:


> Actually, I've talked to a few men who had trouble with getting sexually satisfied because the woman's vagina was too loose. I don't know if those women could do anything about that or not (kegels?).


Although, as she mentions, there might even be something that could be done to improve that.

I don't think men should obsess over their size and I don't think that it really matters much to most women. 

But, I do think that minimizing men's possible insecurities about penis size is inappropriate.

It just seems odd that in an environment where there is a major push to make women feel more comfortable about their bodies (which is a good cause), men's insecurities are often dismissed as silly and obsessive.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

Buddy400 said:


> But, I do think that minimizing men's possible insecurities about penis size is inappropriate.
> 
> It just seems odd that in an environment where there is a major push to make women feel more comfortable about their bodies (which is a good cause), men's insecurities are often dismissed as silly and obsessive.


Dudes are upset when they have a six inch wang though. Which is ridiculous. A six incher will get the job done any day of the week. They feel small when they aren't 9+. They probably should get ridiculed for that mindset.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

WorkingWife said:


> In my case? Kind of. I'm pretty small. Though it's never gotten in the way of my getting laid... LOL. When I was younger I felt pretty self conscious about being "flat chested." Luckily for me, I have a REALLY nice ass when I exercise regularly and don't overeat. :wink2:


Define flat. Some girls think they are flat when they are a small b cup. To me thats perfect. My wife is an a cup, or small b cup. I love her body. She too has a nice ass. Not to mention great legs and wide hips. Yummy


----------



## Faithful Wife

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Buddy400 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, I do think that minimizing men's possible insecurities about penis size is inappropriate.
> 
> It just seems odd that in an environment where there is a major push to make women feel more comfortable about their bodies (which is a good cause), men's insecurities are often dismissed as silly and obsessive.
> 
> 
> 
> Dudes are upset when they have a six inch wang though. Which is ridiculous. A six incher will get the job done any day of the week. They feel small when they aren't 9+. They probably should get ridiculed for that mindset.
Click to expand...

Agree. Well, not ridiculed, but certainly if an insecurity is not based on something real, then it’s the person with the insecurities who needs to work on it.

Like when I have female friends who truly have insecurities that are not based on objective reality. In other words, they feel fat and/or ugly but are not. They are usually insecure because of some specific event or events in their life where someone was cruel to them.

And though I have empathy for people in that position, I’m not going to agree that they have something they should feel insecure about. I’m going to tell him or her that they are beautiful and not fat, and that they need to work on that voice in their head because it is lying to them.

With peens, like 90% of guys are within one inch of each other. If they feel insecure, I would tell them the same: your peen is going to get the job done and be loved by a woman who loves you (something I would say if a guy friend was confessing this insecurity). 

As for any man I’ve actually been intimate with, there hasn’t been any insecurities to deal with (regardless of size). There have been some who maybe had some little bit of insecurity but they kept it so down low that I really did not register it.

And as far as I’ve been told, I’ve been more vocally, visually and in every other way in love with the beautiful peens on my lovers than other women before me (regardless of size). So if anything, I’ve always been made to feel that I’m actually very appreciative and complimentary of the peen, and my lovers have appreciated that about me.


----------



## Faithful Wife

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Faithful Wife said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no denying that many people just shut out the undesirable feature and go ahead with it, at least once. But coming back for more or getting into a relationship usually doesn’t happen.
> 
> Which to me, is a good thing. No one wants to be with someone who has to ignore the fact that you or some part of you turns them off. I wouldn’t want that if I was the turn off, and I wouldn’t do it to a man if he was a turn off to me. Exiting the potential relationship is kinder than pretending not to notice that thing about them that truly turns you off.
> 
> On the other hand, sticking around just because they do have something that highly turns me on, but otherwise I don’t like them as a person, I wouldn’t do that either. Just can’t.
> 
> Though honestly I’ve not come into this situation because I’ve vetted them well by the time I am intimate with them. Turns offs will be passed by before that point.
> 
> 
> 
> What if he pulls his meundies down and reveals something that resembles an umbrella thats been opened. Otherwise, hes the man of your dreams. Do you take him for the ride for just that one night anyway?
Click to expand...

Probably not. But maybe if I thought I could get away with it just once and have no weird feelings (either him or me). I say “get away with it” because usually, that’s not what happens. You think you will just take the ride that night but some other bull crap happens and it always ends up not being worth it (ie: you don’t get away with it, you get dragged into some crap).

Also it would greatly depend on what the actual issue was with the peen. I’ve seen all kinds and shapes and some that would be totally odd to other women were fascinating to me. I’ve only seen some in pictures that were unattractive enough to me to pass on that alone.

I think it was you, one time you said you don’t like breast implants and wouldn’t have sex with a woman who has them. How about you? Would you just go for it one time anyway, if you pulled her shirt off and found some hard balloons on her chest? Or would it be too yucky to even go for once?


----------



## 269370

WorkingWife said:


> In my case? Kind of. I'm pretty small. Though it's never gotten in the way of my getting laid... LOL. When I was younger I felt pretty self conscious about being "flat chested." Luckily for me, I have a REALLY nice ass when I exercise regularly and don't overeat. :wink2:



Good ass always was more appealing to me than large breasts. I felt like a newborn, when I used to drown in big boobies. I mean big breasts is not at all a negative just that it’s not no1 or important.
However I did love the look of my pregnant wife when her breasts all swell up (and was jealous of my kids getting so much ‘booby time’ when I wasn’t  so yeah, still a bit like a new born ).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370

Who says women never talk about it...?

I remember my first English lesson, here's a video I so fondly remember:


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

Faithful Wife said:


> Probably not. But maybe if I thought I could get away with it just once and have no weird feelings (either him or me). I say “get away with it” because usually, that’s not what happens. You think you will just take the ride that night but some other bull crap happens and it always ends up not being worth it (ie: you don’t get away with it, you get dragged into some crap).
> 
> Also it would greatly depend on what the actual issue was with the peen. I’ve seen all kinds and shapes and some that would be totally odd to other women were fascinating to me. I’ve only seen some in pictures that were unattractive enough to me to pass on that alone.
> 
> I think it was you, one time you said you don’t like breast implants and wouldn’t have sex with a woman who has them. How about you? Would you just go for it one time anyway, if you pulled her shirt off and found some hard balloons on her chest? Or would it be too yucky to even go for once?


Its a little different with breast implants. First of all, 99% of the time you can tell when a woman has fake breasts the second you meet her. 2nd, its not so much the physical looks that turn me off, I see it as a character flaw. No matter how put together you seem, a tit job is a sign of a hot mess of a woman to me. You could spend top dollar and have a really natural looking tit job done that passes the eye test. Either way, I'm going to find out about it well before I take your shirt off just through conversation. Also no, if everything else seems lovely about the woman, and shes very attractive, but she's had a tit job, I'm walking away. 

Btw, not all tit jobs are equal in terms of my judgement. Say through pregnancy your boobs became oddly shaped, or you have gggs natural and its uncomfortable and you want to go smaller. Basically if you have a real legitimate reason besides "I wish I had bigger tits" I can get with that. If there's any hint of a need for attention being the reason, I'm out of there.


----------



## 269370

TheDudeLebowski said:


> If there's any hint of a need for attention being the reason, I'm out of there.


You don't think many women (or men) have a need for attention? > Do you only draw the line at a tit job? 

I felt fake tits once. They don't feel good. But maybe technology improved.

However I would not jump to a conclusion that quickly: there maybe reasons why the woman wished to have an increase and even if it is just to make herself feel better? Who knows what she has gone through.
Even if she wanted attention: again, I don't know why so black and white. 

But I agree that 'attention seeking' and 'superficiality' would not be on the list of positive qualities for me, on their own.
My wife said a couple of times maybe she should get a tit job (don't know if she was serious, she has small but very nice breasts). I said that if she gets a tit job, I will go for a c8ck reduction. So she dropped it. 
However if you are unhappy about something - and it's an easy-ish fix for someone - why not do it.


----------



## 269370

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Never met a woman that was out of my league. What does that look like?


Probably like a lesbian or something. Don't know either :scratchhead:


----------



## Buddy400

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Dudes are upset when they have a six inch wang though. Which is ridiculous. A six incher will get the job done any day of the week. They feel small when they aren't 9+. They probably should get ridiculed for that mindset.


Agreed. Feeling insecure with your standard 5 1/2 inches is unwarranted.

3-4 inches though, that's probably warranted.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

inmyprime said:


> Probably like a lesbian or something. Don't know either :scratchhead:


Theres a Joe Rogan bit about this. About how women believe in gay men. They believe men can be 100% attracted to men only. Men dont really believe in lesbians though. "Oh I know she thinks she's a lesbian, but whats really going on is she hasn't had this good **** right here!" :grin2:


----------



## TJW

Buddy400 said:


> Feeling insecure with your standard 5 1/2 inches is unwarranted.


If you're married to an alpha widow whose experience is the 9-inchers, insecurity will come to you, warranted, or not. You will spend your life trying to sort it out, while she will add kerosene to the fire every chance she gets.

After all, she's entitled to a 9-incher....

And, she will swear that she can tell what size "a man" is by his clothed, outward appearance. But how? She can't explain that.


----------



## 269370

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Theres a Joe Rogan bit about this. About how women believe in gay men. They believe men can be 100% attracted to men only. Men dont really believe in lesbians though. "Oh I know she thinks she's a lesbian, but whats really going on is she hasn't had this good **** right here!" :grin2:




“Having a strap on and thinking it’s a d1ck is like having a lighter and thinking you are a dragon” - JR


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370

TJW said:


> If you're married to an alpha widow whose experience is the 9-inchers, insecurity will come to you, warranted, or not.




Switch the lights off and use your foot. Problem solved.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faithful Wife

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Its a little different with breast implants. First of all, 99% of the time you can tell when a woman has fake breasts the second you meet her. 2nd, its not so much the physical looks that turn me off, I see it as a character flaw. No matter how put together you seem, a tit job is a sign of a hot mess of a woman to me. You could spend top dollar and have a really natural looking tit job done that passes the eye test. Either way, I'm going to find out about it well before I take your shirt off just through conversation. Also no, if everything else seems lovely about the woman, and shes very attractive, but she's had a tit job, I'm walking away.
> 
> Btw, not all tit jobs are equal in terms of my judgement. Say through pregnancy your boobs became oddly shaped, or you have gggs natural and its uncomfortable and you want to go smaller. Basically if you have a real legitimate reason besides "I wish I had bigger tits" I can get with that. If there's any hint of a need for attention being the reason, I'm out of there.


I get it. It’s a preference.

I feel the same about men who excessively use porn. I’m not anti porn but excessive use is a character flaw, to me. Of course this is something a man could hide, but they usually are pretty open about it at my age and usually guys have found for themselves that excessive porn is just boring after awhile. What constitutes excessive use is my own gauge, the same way you have an gauge for what you consider a character flaw compared to a legit reason to get implants.

I feel we should always follow our preferences because they will lead us to partners we are more compatible with. It is our way of narrowing down the field for ourselves.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Buddy400 said:


> Agreed. Feeling insecure with your standard 5 1/2 inches is unwarranted.
> 
> 3-4 inches though, that's probably warranted.


Yes, of course a 3 inch man would most likely be insecure.

But that would put him in a very low percentage of men, probably in the range of severe birth defects. I think we can all have empathy for how it must be a struggle to feel normal if you are not physically normal in our society. 

Are these the men you are feeling bad for when we have a penis thread? Because I don’t know how anyone can not end up saying something that could end up provoking a person to have insecurities if they have something abnormal about their body. We can be as sensitive as we want but someone still may feel insecure about our preferences (not just peen preference but all of them) if it jabs them in a sore spot.

I love huge beautiful hands. A man who has lost some fingers or has deformed hands may feel insecure if I state my preference. It would never be my intention to make such a man feel bad about himself, but if my stated preference did make him feel bad, it would obviously be because he has dealt with a lot of emotions already about his hands or about the accident that caused the problem. Not because I have a preference.


----------



## Faithful Wife

TJW said:


> If you're married to an alpha widow whose experience is the 9-inchers, insecurity will come to you, warranted, or not. You will spend your life trying to sort it out, while she will add kerosene to the fire every chance she gets.
> 
> After all, she's entitled to a 9-incher....
> 
> And, she will swear that she can tell what size "a man" is by his clothed, outward appearance. But how? She can't explain that.


Is this the same woman you aren’t even attracted to? If so, why would you be entitled to her being attracted to your penis if you aren’t attracted to anything about her? Seems pretty evenly distributed lack of attraction.


----------



## TJW

Faithful Wife said:


> Seems pretty evenly distributed lack of attraction.


Playing fields can be leveled in various ways. There are laws in the universe which "take over", even though we have no intent.
There are attributes about our bodies which we cannot change.

Although, I never once expressed anything like this to her, never compared her to other women, never made any negative comments about her body.

Even though we may not be able to change things about our partner, we can choose to accept them for who and what they are, and be supportive. We can deny "entitlement" and choose servanthood.


----------



## 269370

TJW said:


> Playing fields can be leveled in various ways. There are laws in the universe which "take over", even though we have no intent.




I level fields with my c8ck ⛳ (Just to stay on topic). 
Whereas wife is an expert in barging in and making crop circles with her vajayjay, just as everything was levelled perfectly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faithful Wife

TJW said:


> Playing fields can be leveled in various ways. There are laws in the universe which "take over", even though we have no intent.
> There are attributes about our bodies which we cannot change.


As usual I don’t think you actually addressed what I said.

You have never been attracted to her but you feel bad because she’s not into your peen. (You also think everyone who is “old” is gross and un-****-able).

Why should your insecurities matter to her? You aren’t attracted to her, she’s not attracted to you, it’s a perfect match.


----------



## personofinterest

MGTOW/incel/ExtremeRedPill alert lol


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

I'm pretty sure the only way for a lady to get a truly accurate read on a mans penis is to place it in the worlds most finely calibrated measuring device; her mouth.:grin2:


----------



## WorkingWife

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Define flat. Some girls think they are flat when they are a small b cup. To me thats perfect. My wife is an a cup, or small b cup. I love her body. She too has a nice ass. Not to mention great legs and wide hips. Yummy


Small B. They exist but I'm never going to have "cleavage." What I don't like is how when I have my weight down where I want it they look kind of deflated and droopy... And my chest and back are bony. Kind of like this: Premios Oscar 2017 | El momento "no bra" de Gwyneth Paltrow | Celebrities/premios-oscar | Looks que no verás en la alfombra roja de los Oscars 2017


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

WorkingWife said:


> Small B. They exist but I'm never going to have "cleavage." What I don't like is how when I have my weight down where I want it they look kind of deflated and droopy... And my chest and back are bony. Kind of like this: Premios Oscar 2017 | El momento "no bra" de Gwyneth Paltrow | Celebrities/premios-oscar | Looks que no verás en la alfombra roja de los Oscars 2017


I think being able to compare ones self to Gwyneth Paltrow would be a considered a positive for a lot of women.


----------



## Faithful Wife

WorkingWife said:


> TheDudeLebowski said:
> 
> 
> 
> Define flat. Some girls think they are flat when they are a small b cup. To me thats perfect. My wife is an a cup, or small b cup. I love her body. She too has a nice ass. Not to mention great legs and wide hips. Yummy
> 
> 
> 
> Small B. They exist but I'm never going to have "cleavage." What I don't like is how when I have my weight down where I want it they look kind of deflated and droopy... And my chest and back are bony. Kind of like this: Premios Oscar 2017 | El momento "no bra" de Gwyneth Paltrow | Celebrities/premios-oscar | Looks que no verás en la alfombra roja de los Oscars 2017
Click to expand...

Girl. 

You have the breasts of a goddess. 

C’mon now. For reals.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

WorkingWife said:


> Small B. They exist but I'm never going to have "cleavage." What I don't like is how when I have my weight down where I want it they look kind of deflated and droopy... And my chest and back are bony. Kind of like this: Premios Oscar 2017 | El momento "no bra" de Gwyneth Paltrow | Celebrities/premios-oscar | Looks que no verás en la alfombra roja de los Oscars 2017


Ummmmmmm. Sounds like you have what I would define as perfect tits.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

It seems like we cant have a penis thread without it turning a breast thread... or vice versa.

That being the case, I'll drop the silliness and share an honest opinion here.

I don't understand guys who have strong or narrow preferences. I dated everything from a 32A to a 38D. Every last set I witnessed was magnificent.

Maybe I'm unusually easy to please in that department; I just love the female form. As long as it appears female, an they aren't either freakishly large or completely nonexistent, I'm good.

It's really nice because I can start focusing on chemistry and what's inside sooner.


----------



## TJW

Faithful Wife said:


> You aren’t attracted to her, she’s not attracted to you, it’s a perfect match.


Yep. It's a lose-lose.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> It seems like we cant have a penis thread without it turning a breast thread... or vice versa.
> 
> That being the case, I'll drop the silliness and share an honest opinion here.
> 
> I don't understand guys who have strong or narrow preferences. I dated everything from a 32A to a 38D. Every last set I witnessed was magnificent.
> 
> Maybe I'm unusually easy to please in that department; I just love the female form. As long as it appears female, an they aren't either freakishly large or completely nonexistent, I'm good.
> 
> It's really nice because I can start focusing on chemistry and what's inside sooner.


Men are very different in their breast preferences. I think how you described your feelings is about the “average” type of love for breasts (which is still a lot of breast love).

Within this average set though, there are some who do love them as you said because they are part of her feminine beauty, but they don’t have much interest in touching them or using them to arouse her. 

Women are also very different in how they love their own breasts, how they enjoy them touched or not touched, and how sexual she feels about her breasts (or not).

In my experience, there are some men who just don’t jive with me in the breast interest category. And a good match for me that way is fairly rare, I’ve found.

This is a confusing topic for me because as near as I can tell, I’m up in the breast fanatic category with the men who are obsessed with them. My preferences are a fairly narrow range compared to the many variations of breasts. But compared to a lot of guys I hear expressing their preferences, mine are a fairly wide range of breast types. 

I just want to motor boat every pair I see. I have to resist imagining it every day. Otherwise I just get obsessed with them if I allow myself to focus on how soft, luscious, sweet, yummy....argh. It consumes me if I let it. I catch myself leaning in to peek down some woman’s shirt way too often. Luckily I do catch myself before I embarrass myself. Have embarrassed myself too many times and that’s why I have a leash on myself now.

So when I’m with a guy, if he doesn’t even love boobs half as much as I do, then I know immediately my boobs are never going to get the amount of attention I crave. I want him to try to peek down my shirt every single time he gets the chance. And to rip my shirt off my body at times because he just can’t stand not seeing them all of a sudden. And to reach a groping hand into the shower hoping for a soapy breast. Not just once but regularly.

This is apparently not so easy to find.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

Faithful Wife said:


> Men are very different in their breast preferences. I think how you described your feelings is about the “average” type of love for breasts (which is still a lot of breast love).
> 
> Within this average set though, there are some who do love them as you said because they are part of her feminine beauty, but they don’t have much interest in touching them or using them to arouse her.
> 
> Women are also very different in how they love their own breasts, how they enjoy them touched or not touched, and how sexual she feels about her breasts (or not).
> 
> In my experience, there are some men who just don’t jive with me in the breast interest category. And a good match for me that way is fairly rare, I’ve found.
> 
> This is a confusing topic for me because as near as I can tell, I’m up in the breast fanatic category with the men who are obsessed with them. My preferences are a fairly narrow range compared to the many variations of breasts. But compared to a lot of guys I hear expressing their preferences, mine are a fairly wide range of breast types.
> 
> I just want to motor boat every pair I see. I have to resist imagining it every day. Otherwise I just get obsessed with them if I allow myself to focus on how soft, luscious, sweet, yummy....argh. It consumes me if I let it. I catch myself leaning in to peek down some woman’s shirt way too often. Luckily I do catch myself before I embarrass myself. Have embarrassed myself too many times and that’s why I have a leash on myself now.
> 
> So when I’m with a guy, if he doesn’t even love boobs half as much as I do, then I know immediately my boobs are never going to get the amount of attention I crave. I want him to try to peek down my shirt every single time he gets the chance. And to rip my shirt off my body at times because he just can’t stand not seeing them all of a sudden. And to reach a groping hand into the shower hoping for a soapy breast. Not just once but regularly.
> 
> This is apparently not so easy to find.


In my limited experience, I'd add that self breast love, or how much and what type of attention they crave, will vary within the same woman over time.

For some time, my wife wasnt really responsive to breast play, but now, we're both having tons o' fun with 'em. Ironically, this newfound responsiveness on her part corresponds with the inevitable loss of perkiness brought on by three rounds of breastfeeding followed by middle age.

That I have continued to show them (and her) the same level of love and lust throughout has hopefully helped her maintain and even improve her love for her own body. In any case, they certainly don't lack for attention and I'm thrilled shes liking it whether or not I played a part in the transition.


----------



## WorkingWife

Faithful Wife said:


> Girl.
> 
> You have the breasts of a goddess.
> 
> C’mon now. For reals.


LOL. It's funny because I remember when those pictures were taken thinking she looked HORRIBLE and wondering why she would EVER wear that hideous humiliating see through dress. But when I searched and found them now I was like ...those are actually kind of nice... Though I still have no idea why she would go out in public in a see through dress. I don't get actors.


----------



## Faithful Wife

WorkingWife said:


> Faithful Wife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Girl.
> 
> You have the breasts of a goddess.
> 
> C’mon now. For reals.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. It's funny because I remember when those pictures were taken thinking she looked HORRIBLE and wondering why she would EVER wear that hideous humiliating see through dress. But when I searched and found them now I was like ...those are actually kind of nice... Though I still have no idea why she would go out in public in a see through dress. I don't get actors.
Click to expand...

She has been topless in films. I guess at that point an actress figures hey everyone has already seen them so why not. Some women really don’t care and that’s just how they are. I’ve known a lot of women who thought nothing of going totally topless, or braless, etc. Some liked the attention from men and others literally couldn’t care less about that.

I’m always gonna look in those cases! Not proud of it but I have spent way too much time in my life looking up naked celebs. Lol


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> It seems like we cant have a penis thread without it turning a breast thread... or vice versa.
> 
> That being the case, I'll drop the silliness and share an honest opinion here.
> 
> I don't understand guys who have strong or narrow preferences. I dated everything from a 32A to a 38D. Every last set I witnessed was magnificent.
> 
> Maybe I'm unusually easy to please in that department; I just love the female form. As long as it appears female, an they aren't either freakishly large or completely nonexistent, I'm good.
> 
> It's really nice because I can start focusing on chemistry and what's inside sooner.


Having a preference doesn't mean you are hung up on it. I like a nice large set, but it's not a deal breaker either way. My definition of perfect is different from guys who like them big. I like a b cup on a petite woman. Thats perfection for me. But if a girl with natural bigguns wants to rub them all over me, I'm not going to break up with her over it. I'll enjoy them fully. If I were to say perfect, I would say 5'5" small B cup, wide hips, nice ass, thick tan legs, flat stomach, and most important a beautiful face.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Having a preference doesn't mean you are hung up on it. I like a nice large set, but it's not a deal breaker either way. My definition of perfect is different from guys who like them big. I like a b cup on a petite woman. Thats perfection for me. But if a girl with natural bigguns wants to rub them all over me, I'm not going to break up with her over it. I'll enjoy them fully. If I were to say perfect, I would say 5'5" small B cup, wide hips, nice ass, thick tan legs, flat stomach, and most important a beautiful face.


I think we're saying much the same thing. That's why I said "strong" preferences, as in carrying an unduly large proportion of the overall weight of attraction.

I love dark brown eyes and especially gtmreen eyes. That's my preference. My wife has serious baby blues and I never tire of looking into them.


----------



## Personal

I know it's a penis thread, yet considering where it's gone. I just want to say that my wife has truly splendid boobs.


----------



## Buddy400

Faithful Wife said:


> Yes, of course a 3 inch man would most likely be insecure.
> 
> But that would put him in a very low percentage of men, probably in the range of severe birth defects. I think we can all have empathy for how it must be a struggle to feel normal if you are not physically normal in our society.
> 
> Are these the men you are feeling bad for when we have a penis thread? Because I don’t know how anyone can not end up saying something that could end up provoking a person to have insecurities if they have something abnormal about their body. We can be as sensitive as we want but someone still may feel insecure about our preferences (not just peen preference but all of them) if it jabs them in a sore spot.
> 
> I love huge beautiful hands. A man who has lost some fingers or has deformed hands may feel insecure if I state my preference. It would never be my intention to make such a man feel bad about himself, but if my stated preference did make him feel bad, it would obviously be because he has dealt with a lot of emotions already about his hands or about the accident that caused the problem. Not because I have a preference.


Hmmm.... I don't know that "feel bad for" is exactly the right term.

About 1% are smaller than 2 1/2 inches. That's pretty much birth defect territory and, sure one feels bad for them. There's the additional problem that it's not obvious, so a man would have to be constantly terrified of taking off his clothes for the first time. But, they're not my main concern; they know they have a problem and don't need to read penis threads to figure that out.

It's more the guys in the 4 1/2 to 5 1/2 range that I'm thinking about. According to the link

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entr...e-in-10-countries_us_5728b233e4b096e9f08f1969

Women perceive average length as 5 1/2 and would prefer 6 1/2 (on average). So, any guy 6 inches or smaller has good reason to believe that his penis is smaller than women prefer.

It turns out that only about 15% or women (different article, but I don't want too many links here) really have a problem with 5 inches.

So, a guy with 5 inches has a good reason to believe that many women will be disappointed when he gets undressed but, most of the time, it won't be a problem.

When a woman worries about her breasts or being 10 lbs overweight, most men are quick to point out that lots of guys like women with smaller breasts or like women "with a little meat on them". It seems that one of the main priorities of media is to eases women's anxieties about their bodies (whether they're justified or not). And, it seems like the polite thing to do. After all, what's to be gained by someone going on about how they love large breasts (describing them in great detail) or how the like their women with perfect abs? I rarely see any one respond that the women are idiots for be so concerned about something so unimportant.

I'm just troubled that people feel so free to mock male insecurities (especially as I think they are probably better founded).

Personally, I'm a bit over average. Luckily, I must have mis-measured in my youth and thought I was well above average; so I never worried about it. Then I started hearing that it's* girth *that really matters (so far I have successfully resisted the urge to measure *that* ).

But, it isn't trivial. My wife and I have a great sex life. She let me know early on that she didn't orgasm via PIV (but she most certainly does from oral, and I've never doubted my skills there). Things have been particularly good in the last ten years. She regularly tells me unprompted that I'm the best lover she ever had. She claims to be having the best orgasms of her life (which does, indeed, seem to be the case).

Then, last week, I was asking about her current attitude towards intercourse (hard to explain why that was relevant, but it was).

She responded with "well I don't orgasm that way *any more*". :|

I replied with "I wasn't aware that you ever did" (I should have just let it go).

She started explaining but I suggested that we not discuss it any more and leave it be. She was probably going to explain that she *did* orgasm with me via PIV but it was different or something (and maybe it was true). But, I didn't want to take the risk that the conversation would go somewhere that I'd rather it didn't. For all I know, it could have gone to "there was this guy with a 9 inch ****". Probably wouldn't have, but why take the risk? 

So..... there's that


----------



## Buddy400

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> It seems like we cant have a penis thread without it turning a breast thread... or vice versa.
> 
> That being the case, I'll drop the silliness and share an honest opinion here.
> 
> I don't understand guys who have strong or narrow preferences. I dated everything from a 32A to a 38D. Every last set I witnessed was magnificent.
> 
> Maybe I'm unusually easy to please in that department; I just love the female form. As long as it appears female, an they aren't either freakishly large or completely nonexistent, I'm good.
> 
> It's really nice because I can start focusing on chemistry and what's inside sooner.


I think that having a strong preference for anything, in penises or breasts is a handicap.

I narrows your pool of potential partners, which will probably eliminate many who would be an exceptional match in all other areas.


----------



## Ikaika

Buddy400 said:


> I think that having a strong preference for anything, in penises or breasts is a handicap.
> 
> I narrows your pool of potential partners, which will probably eliminate many who would be an exceptional match in all other areas.


I would disagree, we all have preferences for who we want in a significant other. It may be a bit stretch in preferences for penis size or breast size, but we get to choose how narrow or wide the preferences may be, depending on who we are and who that potential significant other may be. I also don't agree there is a such a thing as an exceptional match. There will always be things we are willing to put up with and those things that are deal breakers. If penis size and/or breast size is one of the latter, then so be it. I don't think breast size is a big deal for me but if penis size is important to some women, then so be it. There are plenty of women who don't have that as their strict criteria.


----------



## Buddy400

Ikaika said:


> I would disagree, we all have preferences for who we want in a significant other. It may be a bit stretch in preferences for penis size or breast size, but we get to choose how narrow or wide the preferences may be, depending on who we are and who that potential significant other may be. I also don't agree there is a such a thing as an exceptional match. There will always be things we are willing to put up with and those things that are deal breakers. If penis size and/or breast size is one of the latter, then so be it. I don't think breast size is a big deal for me but if penis size is important to some women, then so be it. There are plenty of women who don't have that as their strict criteria.


I'm not saying that there's anything *wrong* with having strong preferences. You either do or you don't. Ignoring them, if they exist, would be foolish.

I'm just saying that, if one had a choice, it would be best not to be limited to a small subset of the opposite gender.

The price of having a strong preference for women over 6 feet tall, is that shorter women who might otherwise be a good match are not available to you.

If a woman has a strong preference for 9 inch penises, that's going to pretty significantly narrow her options. Of course, if nothing else will do, what choice does she have?


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

Buddy400 said:


> It seems that one of the main priorities of media is to eases women's anxieties about their bodies (whether they're justified or not).


I dunno' ... the media seems to be largely focused on showing images of perfection rather than the beauty found in reality. It is, of course, especially egregious in advertising where the whole point is to part people from their money and the best motivation to get them to do that is by making them feel inadequate and convincing them that your product will fix that. 

From makeup to push up bras to cosmetic surgery, it's all driven by exploitation of image issues.


----------



## Buddy400

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> I dunno' ... the media seems to be largely focused on showing images of perfection rather than the beauty found in reality. It is, of course, especially egregious in advertising where the whole point is to part people from their money and the best motivation to get them to do that is by making them feel inadequate and convincing them that your product will fix that.
> 
> From makeup to push up bras to cosmetic surgery, it's all driven by exploitation of image issues.


True, but that's the fashion industry, and even they are doing their best to feature "plus size" models.

Oprah, Media campaigns, TV shows, Public Service Announcements are all focusing on correcting for this.


----------



## aine

Unlike men, our first thoughts about a guy are not how big is his pecker. 
Guys may be attracted to booty, boobs, legs, etc, women don't think like that. There are so many factors that go into finding a great guy. If he is the full package (pun intended) in all other respects, we can work with whatever ding dong God gave him.


----------



## 269370

I don't really have a dog in this penis....but if you are at a party and there are mostly overweight girls, you (as a guy) don't really start walking around telling everyone how turned off you are by fatties, just because it's your preference. I would guess it's the same with guys & their penises and comes down to tact.

But in any case, if you are below average, just find a petite vajayjay and give it a bit of a stretch, if you are bothered by tightness. Or take it for a ride on the marmite motorway. :iagree:

My wife orgasms from PIV and clit separately (and doesn't like to 'mix & match': for her those are two very different feelings). Probably no thanks to my penis; each woman is different. Also she didn't use to orgasm from PIV so it's not like my penis suddenly grew/blew up.

Boobs: I do love boobs and can spend a fair amount of time on them (and she has the best ones and would wipe the floor with Gwyneth's boobs (not because they are droopy or anything) but maybe not enough time. It's because I am not sure she likes that much time being spent on them. If she did, and I saw how much it turned her on, I would give them more limelight.

Does it not bother women (who had babies) that a man playing with boobs is a bit too similar to a baby nursing/chewing/playing with boobies? Do they not have an image of a husband being a giant baby when he does this? Isn't that off putting? When she was nursing, this was a no-go territory. I wasn't allowed to touch, not to mention unleash my soldiers onto them. Does that psychology just flip as soon as the feeding stops and suddenly they become sex objects again, instead of a milking machine? 
I found this confusing. If I was feeding a baby out of my balls (as an example: I am not saying it's a good idea), no woman or man would ever be allowed to get close to them. Ever!


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

Buddy400 said:


> True, but that's the fashion industry, and even they are doing their best to feature "plus size" models.
> 
> Oprah, Media campaigns, TV shows, Public Service Announcements are all focusing on correcting for this.


Even the inclusion of plus size models is a money grab, not some altruistic attempt to get large qals to be happy. Just got to get them to feel wanting in a way tha, again, these women will believe there is an easily solution and only their products have it.


----------



## Buddy400

inmyprime said:


> I don't really have a dog in this penis....but if you are at a party and there are mostly overweight girls, *you (as a guy) don't really start walking around telling everyone how turned off you are by fatties, just because it's your preference. I would guess it's the same with guys & their penises and comes down to tact.*


I guess that's pretty much my point.


----------



## MJJEAN

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Whereas I'm not opposed to this method, wouldn't it require active consent?


Well, the size only really matters is there's going to be a sexual relationship. Otherwise, it's a moot point. So, hopefully, the guy consents to some...umm...heavy petting to give the gal an idea of what he's working with before the main event. >


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

MJJEAN said:


> Well, the size only really matters is there's going to be a sexual relationship. Otherwise, it's a moot point. So, hopefully, the guy consents to some...umm...heavy petting to give the gal an idea of what he's working with before the main event. >


Oh, yeah. There's lots to he said for taking things step by step. Especially if that hands thing works both ways.


----------



## Knips

What if i pack a 10 incher. Not every woman wants such a thing between her legs. Is there a way to determine wich woman is a size queen based on her physical appearance? I can imagine that it is not fun being rejected because of the size of you're peen. Studies say there is no correlation between hand, nose, feet size and penis size. But more obese people tend have a smaller peen because of the fat pad which is thicker. ( that is the reason erect penis lenght is measured bone pressed to eliminate the fat pad). Also larger people have more chance to have a slightly bigger penis.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Knips said:


> What if i pack a 10 incher. Not every woman wants such a thing between her legs. Is there a way to determine wich woman is a size queen based on her physical appearance? I can imagine that it is not fun being rejected because of the size of you're peen. Studies say there is no correlation between hand, nose, feet size and penis size. But more obese people tend have a smaller peen because of the fat pad which is thicker. ( that is the reason erect penis lenght is measured bone pressed to eliminate the fat pad). Also larger people have more chance to have a slightly bigger penis.


My ex told me that he found generally that taller, thicker gals tended to be the ones who needed or wanted a bit of extra peen. He said this was not 100%, but that usually these women were kind of “built” long and deep inside and therefore desired a bigger peen.

No clue if that was just his experience or was coincidental. He said this was not always true and sometimes petite women had lots of room and bigger women were sometimes extremely shallow inside their vag.


----------



## Knips

It is probably the same as with men and penis size. The larger the woman the more chance she will be prefer a larger penis for intercourse.


----------



## 23cm

Ya, well all this discussion is great but...

I hit her cervix the first time in doggie and that was the last time.


----------



## Faithful Wife

23cm said:


> Ya, well all this discussion is great but...
> 
> I hit her cervix the first time in doggie and that was the last time.


Sometimes things just don’t fit right in all positions with certain partners. 

The cervix moves around some and the vag elongates, but sometimes there can still be a fit issue because of how you are both shaped. Cycle changes for women can affect this also. 

Although it’s a bummer she would never try doggie again (that’s how I interpreted what you said) because at a different time you may not have bumped her cervix.


----------



## uhtred

Also, beauty is the whole picture. There are beautiful women with small breasts and beautiful women with large breasts. Putting large breasts on a women who is beautiful with small ones would make her less attractive to me, not more. 

I think breasts are nice, but they are not my favorite thing to look at. 




Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> It seems like we cant have a penis thread without it turning a breast thread... or vice versa.
> 
> That being the case, I'll drop the silliness and share an honest opinion here.
> 
> I don't understand guys who have strong or narrow preferences. I dated everything from a 32A to a 38D. Every last set I witnessed was magnificent.
> 
> Maybe I'm unusually easy to please in that department; I just love the female form. As long as it appears female, an they aren't either freakishly large or completely nonexistent, I'm good.
> 
> It's really nice because I can start focusing on chemistry and what's inside sooner.


----------



## Knips

I am only + average but doggy is a dangerous one. There is a chance it hurts her. But largly depends on which angle i enter... And of course period of month, lvl of arousal...


----------



## uhtred

Agreed. If you look at sex toy shops that cater to women, the most popular toys are usually average size. 

That isn't to say that some women don't prefer huge, and others small, but it suggests that most prefer typical sizes. 

I'm always amused at how many men in discussion groups have 9" penises. That is actually fantastically rare. (roughly stack 2 soda cans......).





Knips said:


> What if i pack a 10 incher. Not every woman wants such a thing between her legs. Is there a way to determine wich woman is a size queen based on her physical appearance? I can imagine that it is not fun being rejected because of the size of you're peen. Studies say there is no correlation between hand, nose, feet size and penis size. But more obese people tend have a smaller peen because of the fat pad which is thicker. ( that is the reason erect penis lenght is measured bone pressed to eliminate the fat pad). Also larger people have more chance to have a slightly bigger penis.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

uhtred said:


> Also, beauty is the whole picture. There are beautiful women with small breasts and beautiful women with large breasts. Putting large breasts on a women who is beautiful with small ones would make her less attractive to me, not more.
> 
> I think breasts are nice, but they are not my favorite thing to look at.


Indeed. Dropping Adrienne Barbeau's rack on Michelle Dockery just isn't going to work. (or vice versa)


----------



## Faithful Wife

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> uhtred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, beauty is the whole picture. There are beautiful women with small breasts and beautiful women with large breasts. Putting large breasts on a women who is beautiful with small ones would make her less attractive to me, not more.
> 
> I think breasts are nice, but they are not my favorite thing to look at.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. Dropping Adrienne Barbeau's rack on Michelle Dockery just isn't going to work. (or vice versa)
Click to expand...

Adrienne has an awesome rack, but it’s funny if you look at her now, she’s not that big. The age of breast implants has significantly changed what we view as “large” breasts.


----------



## Deejo

Faithful Wife said:


> Adrienne has an awesome rack, but it’s funny if you look at her now, she’s not that big. The age of breast implants has significantly changed what we view as “large” breasts.


Off topic. Please open a separate thread about Adrienne Barbeau's rack, and breasts in general.


----------



## Dusk

I think you have to ask a penis psychic for help. Try Google.


----------



## Spirit

Men are stuck with whatever Mother Nature gave them. Shoe / nose / palm/ ... doesn't work to predict the size. 

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator

Spirit said:


> *Men are stuck with whatever Mother Nature gave them. Shoe / nose / palm/ ... doesn't work to predict the size.*


*And as the ages old saying goes, "it's not really so much what God has seen fit to bless you with: it's what you can do with what it is that you are blessed with!"*


----------



## AVR1962

There is no formula for size, it is a mix just like it is with ladies and their boobs.


----------



## arbitrator

AVR1962 said:


> *There is no formula for size, it is a mix just like it is with ladies and their boobs.*


*And as we all well know, "More than a mouthful is just a waste!"*


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

I'm surprised this thread is still going.

Bottom line, if she really wants to know, she'll take it for as test ride and then she'll know.

Really, it's not that hard to get most guys to drop their drawers.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> I'm surprised this thread is still going.
> 
> Bottom line, if she really wants to know, she'll take it for as test ride and then she'll know.
> 
> Really, it's not that hard to get most guys to drop their drawers.


You would be surprised, it actually isn’t that easy!


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

Faithful Wife said:


> You would be surprised, it actually isn’t that easy!


I guess I shouldn't be surprised since I was never easy.

I guess I've been accepting stereotypes here.


----------



## 269370

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Really, it's not that hard to get most guys to drop their drawers.




It’s pretty hard 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy1001

inmyprime said:


> It’s pretty hard
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don’t be so boastful!🧐


----------



## 269370

Andy1001 said:


> Don’t be so boastful!




I’m just being down to girth. I mean earth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana7

IndianApple said:


> Hello,
> 
> There was a debate between me and my friend. So would like to ask How do females determine the size of penis by his overall appearance ?
> 
> She said the size of his palm determine the size of a male penis. Is it true ? Am a male but mine is bigger than my palm. Any suggestions ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You cant tell by overall appearance.


----------



## 269370

Diana7 said:


> You cant tell by overall appearance.



You can, if the appearance is that of a pen1s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck71

If the guy says he can snake an entire toilet, girl's in trouble 8>)~~~


----------



## Cosmos

I have always found the method you describe to be somewhat unreliable. I'm a straight forward sort of woman, so just tend to slip my hands down his pants and let my fingers do the measuring.


----------



## arbitrator

IndianApple said:


> *Hello,
> 
> There was a debate between me and my friend. So would like to ask How do females determine the size of penis by his overall appearance ?
> 
> She said the size of his palm determine the size of a male penis. Is it true ? Am a male but mine is bigger than my palm. Any suggestions?*


*I'd say the easiest way would be by asking all of his ex-girlfriends!*


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

arbitrator said:


> *I'd say the easiest way would be by asking all of his ex-girlfriends!*


https://youtu.be/I-vs8fwgwk0

Can't ask the ex girlfriends Arb. Who knows how many are blaming men for a small penis, when the real issue is their big vaginas. Ex girlfriends are clearly an unreliable source.


----------



## arbitrator

TheDudeLebowski said:


> https://youtu.be/I-vs8fwgwk0
> 
> *Can't ask the ex girlfriends Arb. Who knows how many are blaming men for a small penis, when the real issue is their big vaginas. Ex girlfriends are clearly an unreliable source.*


*If your theory is truly relavent, Dude, all that would need to be looked for is the 2X4 impression marks found on the poor guys butt!*


----------



## Faithful Wife

TheDudeLebowski said:


> https://youtu.be/I-vs8fwgwk0
> 
> Can't ask the ex girlfriends Arb. Who knows how many are blaming men for a small penis, when the real issue is their big vaginas. Ex girlfriends are clearly an unreliable source.


The video was funny and could totally be true. I wouldn’t know because I’ve never had a friend describe a penis with her fingers in the air like that to me. But sure, I bet some women do that just to be mean. Especially in this case where she said it to another guy, a mutual acquaintance. I guess I don’t hang out with mean girls.

In my experience, I have never talked about an ex in disparaging ways to anyone regarding his size. I always have nice things to say about a penis I’ve been intimate with. The men they are attached to are also nice. 

As for big V’s, in understanding anatomy, this can certainly be true and a lot of women don’t do their kegels! I don’t hear men saying it to each other or to women but perhaps they do in private. I have seen some on TAM say it. I have just understood for myself why good muscle tone is important and what can happen without it, so I know there are examples of it even if I don’t hear about them.


----------



## uhtred

"Science" would suggest that a controlled experiment is necessary....




Faithful Wife said:


> You would be surprised, it actually isn’t that easy!


----------



## 269370

TheDudeLebowski said:


> https://youtu.be/I-vs8fwgwk0
> 
> 
> 
> Can't ask the ex girlfriends Arb. Who knows how many are blaming men for a small penis, when the real issue is their big vaginas. Ex girlfriends are clearly an unreliable source.




One of my favourite shows 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit

AVR1962 said:


> There is no formula for size, it is a mix just like it is with ladies and their boobs.


Be nice to ladies and their boobs. I like the size of mine; recently found out that my bra cup got bigger. 

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------

